# Ice on Devils Lake



## DLoutdoors (Apr 22, 2004)

Went out the last two nights ice fishing, last night was a little "thin"....LOL...night before was better ice in a differant spot. Caught some walleyes that night, nothing last night. Still some open water in East Bay but were getting there.


----------

